# Comeback Kid - Die Knowing



## win3ermute (20. März 2014)

Ich tue mich da derzeit schwer. Wie jeder aktive Mitleser weiß, ist CBK die einzige "neue" Band, die ich derzeit absolut hörbar finde.

Deren "Symptoms and Cures" ist meines Erachtens das beste Album, das ich jemals seit 20 Jahren gehört habe. Nun "Die Knowing".

Schwer. Verdammt "Heavy". Das ist mein Eindruck des Albums. Mir fehlen die "melodischen Arrangements". Das ist teilweise "Knüppelei des Knüppels willens" - anhörbar, aber meilenweit von der Form eines "Symptoms & Cures" entfernt. 

Die "Syptoms and Cures" hatte so eine geballte Ladung von verdammt guten Songs, daß angesichts dessen eh alles erblassen muß. Das Vorgänger-Album hatte "Hit auf Hit!"; da steht die neue Scheibe tatsächlich eher mies da - abseits von Hits wie "Wasted Arrows", "Unconditional" und selbstverständlich "Didn't even mind" ist da nix vorhanden, was an die Hits der "Symptons and Cures" anknüpft.

Das Album ist ok. Für Songs wie "Unconditional" würden andere Bands immer noch ein Bein oder einen Arm geben! Von "Didn't even mind" (MEIN Song für mindestens 4 Jahre) ganz abgesehen. Dennoch "skip" ich dazwischen jede Menge Lückenfüller, während auf dem Album vorher jede Menge "Hits" vorhanden waren! Nur drei Songs reichen mir nicht!

Insgesamt nach 4 Jahren Wartezeit eher schwach! Sorry, CBK.

ABER: "Didn't even mind" ist einer der besten Songs, die ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHq3go2U7sk[/youtube]


----------

